# Kayak prices



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Made a road trip today to Appomattox River Company to check out prices. And this is what I found.

Tarpon140----$619.00 
Tarpon140 W/anglers package----$719.00 Tarpon140 W/anglers package and rudder----$869.00

Ocean Kayak Prowler 13----$629.00
Prowler 13 W/anglers package----$729.00
Prowler 15----$675.00

They have over two hundred boats in stock at the Yorktown store and Two thousand boat between all three stores.

These are some great prices if anyone can find any better please post them.

YakandSurf
Robert


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Rob, 
Thanks for the post you saved me a trip. By chance did you happen to ask about used yaks?
Tx,Tim


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanks!!!*

I appreciate the info you posted... THANKS!!! L00king forward to going window shopping on Monday  With any luck I'll be the proud owner of a YAK in the not to distant future.....
Zigh
><(((*>


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

tw, No I did not ask about used boats. They do have used boats on their web site. www.paddleva.com Or you can call them at (757)890-0500 

Happy paddling,
Robert


----------

